# 1 of 2 software reporting Hard Disk Health Failed but other software saying "ok"



## Honey (Jul 31, 2016)

hi, 
i just checked health of my 500 gb Seagates, one software has shown Failed report the reason was (BE) AIrflow Temperature as shown in Picture fg.png the software i used was HD tune pro 5.6
i also i tried another software(Hard Disk Sentinel 4.7 Pro) which was showing Ok report, there wasnt any airflow error as shown by first software,
what should i do now, is my hard disk have fault?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 31, 2016)

Have u checked with Seagate's own SeaTools and see what it reports?

Personally I won't trust a Seagate drive had too many bad Barracuda 7200.11's back in the day.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jul 31, 2016)

Bad temp sensor. 
Don't panic.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Run Seatools, by Seagate.
http://www.seagate.com/au/en/support/downloads/seatools/


----------



## Honey (Jul 31, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> Have u checked with Seagate's own SeaTools and see what it reports?
> 
> Personally I won't trust a Seagate drive had too many bad Barracuda 7200.11's back in the day.


yes, i tried, but the software doesnt show full report with details, it just shown S.M.A.R.T as PASS.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 31, 2016)

You did not say... Are you having problems?
Did something lead you to test the drive?

I, usually, take software tests with a grain of salt; as, they all seem to give different results, most of the time that I use them.
If there is a problem, they may aid in troubleshooting; however, they can, also, mislead you into believing you have a problem, when you do not.

If you do think there may be a problem and the data is important, then, immediately get something to do a backup/clone to... be it another drive, cloud service, etc.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Jul 31, 2016)

generally if there is ANY question about a drives health i just replace it.  use it for a scrap drive or for offline backups maybe as long as its not the ONLY backup. cant have too many backups floating around.


----------



## Honey (Jul 31, 2016)

my hard disk is getting slow, i started Gta 5, it was taking so long to LOAD, then after investigating i saw that was 100% usage of Drive where Gta 5 is. and speed was too low. i thought i should check health.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 31, 2016)

Have you tried running defrag on it, if it is a HDD?

Edit:   You might want to run a disk check, first.


----------



## Frick (Jul 31, 2016)

Honey said:


> my hard disk is getting slow, i started Gta 5, it was taking so long to LOAD, then after investigating i saw that was 100% usage of Drive where Gta 5 is. and speed was too low. i thought i should check health.



Reboot and run HD Tune and see what speeds you are getting. Have the resource monitor on and see if anything besides HD tune eat HDD bandwidth. And if you can, post a pic of all the SMART data.


----------



## Honey (Jul 31, 2016)

Frick said:


> Reboot and run HD Tune and see what speeds you are getting. Have the resource monitor on and see if anything besides HD tune eat HDD bandwidth. And if you can, post a pic of all the SMART data.


i tried, im getting that speed(in pic) + with error (speed 0.45)

Edit. another Benchmark software like AS SSD software is taking too much time in 4k test, its saying 30 minutes, but havent gave any error yet.


----------



## Frick (Jul 31, 2016)

Take a screenshot with all the SMART values and post it.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Aug 1, 2016)

Trust "Hard Disk Sentinel" !

Your disk probably ran too hot but that's not a reason to replace it...
Try to improve the air flow around your disks...


----------



## Honey (Aug 2, 2016)

screenshot of Smart Values by both software "HD TUNE and Hard Disk Sentinel"
Hard Disk Sentinel is not giving any error but hd tune is,
here are screen shot of values.

Edit. Also my SSd showing 99% health, but in Hd tune its givin C7 Interface Crc Error Count.



Frick said:


> Take a screenshot with all the SMART values and post it.





HiSpeed said:


> Trust "Hard Disk Sentinel" !
> 
> Your disk probably ran too hot but that's not a reason to replace it...
> Try to improve the air flow around your disks...


----------



## Frick (Aug 2, 2016)

About that huge command timeout number.



> The count of aborted operations due to HDD timeout. Normally this attribute value should be equal to zero and if the value is far above zero, then most likely there will be some serious problems with power supply or an oxidized data cable.



Reattach the cables, preferably use a different power connecetor. See if there's any damage/oxidation somewhere. Performance would indeed dip and disk usage would spike if the connection times out all the time. If swapping cables don't work, there might be a problem with the HDD itself.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 2, 2016)

Honestly my Samsung is performing above expectation on userbench... it's faster than even the manufacture spec lol.
Spinpoint F3 1TB.

My Seagate reads caution under Crystal Disk Info, and Sammy reads good, according to that the Seagate has reallocated sectors.

Tested it with Sea Tools and it passed the SMART checks.


----------



## Frick (Aug 2, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Honestly my Samsung is performing above expectation on userbench... it's faster than even the manufacture spec lol.
> Spinpoint F3 1TB.
> 
> My Seagate reads caution under Crystal Disk Info, and Sammy reads good, according to that the Seagate has reallocated sectors.
> ...



You really have to look at the actual values to know what's going on.

As for that Command Timout value, it seems ... I have to work on my Google fu to make sense of it. It might be meaningful, it might not.


----------



## Honey (Aug 2, 2016)

Woa , one more error?
Does command timeout error will kill my drive? Please give me some info.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 2, 2016)

Many Hard drive programs are hyper sensitive. Use the manufactures tool and if its good then go with it. Your drive appears to be fine.
Keep in mind you should still have a back up of any data that is important

Also when your drive its 40,000 hours just go ahead and replace. Unless you don't care if it fails


----------



## Honey (Aug 2, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Many Hard drive programs are hyper sensitive. Use the manufactures tool and if its good then go with it. Your drive appears to be fine.
> Keep in mind you should still have a back up of any data that is important
> 
> Also when your drive its 40,000 hours just go ahead and replace. Unless you don't care if it fails


seatool is showing SMART as PASS, i really wish that i will be fine.. my budget is tight atm.

i also want to update that, my slow hard disk has been fixed after defragmentation,
im getting that transfer speed, is that normal ? for 7200RPM hdd ?


----------



## Frick (Aug 2, 2016)

Honey said:


> seatool is showing SMART as PASS, i really wish that i will be fine.. my budget is tight atm.
> 
> i also want to update that, my slow hard disk has been fixed after defragmentation,
> im getting that transfer speed, is that normal ? for 7200RPM hdd ?



A HD tune benchmark would be better , but if it works better now .... I haven't had the need to defrag a drive in ages, but then I don't keep them so strangely partionened and semi full. 

Anyway that Command Tiemout number is not a value as such, as Wikipedia says. I still don't know exactly what ot means, but this seems to suggest you've had 30ish timeouts. If the drive performs as it should again, I wouldn't worry about it. Keep backups of the important stuff, but you should always do that anyway.


----------



## Honey (Aug 2, 2016)

Frick said:


> A HD tune benchmark would be better , but if it works better now .... I haven't had the need to defrag a drive in ages, but then I don't keep them so strangely partionened and semi full.
> 
> Anyway that Command Tiemout number is not a value as such, as Wikipedia says. I still don't know exactly what ot means, but this seems to suggest you've had 30ish timeouts. If the drive performs as it should again, I wouldn't worry about it. Keep backups of the important stuff, but you should always do that anyway.


thanks, HD tune Banchmark is giving an error, but AS SSD benchmark isnot giving any error, just taking time in 4k test, because its hard disk and its always slow than SSD, its taking 30 minutes in 4k test with speed of 0.48.


----------



## vgm (Aug 2, 2016)

Alternatively, considering resetting those temp values using HD sentinel and running Seatools from USB. After that, run an extended or short scan so that it can re-calibrate those sensor values.


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 2, 2016)

Well i'm baffled, Seagate returned no bad sectors.


 



Then i go back and look.



 


None of it makes sense.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Aug 2, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Well i'm baffled, Seagate returned no bad sectors.
> View attachment 77537
> 
> 
> ...




"There sectors where moved to the spare area"
Bad sectors can be remaped with the spare sectors

OP do you have case fans in front of your pc ?
Gta 5 does have long loading time


----------



## Recon-UK (Aug 2, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> "There sectors where moved to the spare area"
> Bad sectors can be remaped with the spare sectors
> 
> OP do you have case fans in front of your pc ?
> Gta 5 does have long loading time



And i guess impending doom in 73 days liek it says? LOL i find it troll like TBH these softwares.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Aug 2, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> And i guess impending doom in 73 days liek it says? LOL i find it troll like TBH these softwares.


Just saying why you possibly dont see bad sectors on the surface of the disk as sectors have been reallocated = replace drive asap
You are only doing a write test - may need to do read +write + read test to check hdd thoroughly to see bad sectors


Ps start own thread


----------



## Honey (Aug 2, 2016)

Im running windows from ssd and seatool is in ssd and tested it on that hard disk. Is that same process as usb? I will try by usb too.



vgm said:


> Alternatively, considering resetting those temp values using HD sentinel and running Seatools from USB. After that, run an extended or short scan so that it can re-calibrate those sensor values.



Yes im using cooler master. gaming cabinet. Front panel have 2 fan. Below fan is exhaust front of hard disks and up one is intake.
After new windows installation gta 5 is running normal. But before it was taking time, also defragmentation helped me.



SnakeDoctor said:


> "There sectors where moved to the spare area"
> Bad sectors can be remaped with the spare sectors
> 
> OP do you have case fans in front of your pc ?
> Gta 5 does have long loading time




Edit. I also scanned "error scan" from hd tune, there was no error showing in it, is that good news?


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Aug 2, 2016)

So the one fan is an exhaust at the front ?

Set both fan in front to blow in and side fan in , all back fan out as exhaust
The only issue the Hdd diag programs are saying is you hdd temp in high 
Increase case fan speeds if able to during gaming


----------



## Honey (Aug 2, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> So the one fan is an exhaust at the front ?
> 
> Set both fan in front to blow in and side fan in , all back fan out as exhaust
> The only issue the Hdd diag programs are saying is you hdd temp in high
> ...


Thnks.
I meant to say that i have 2 fan in front of cabinet. I had installed  hard disks at last slots. 2nd front fan is on below is set to exhaust all heat of hard disks. And upper front 1st fan is put to intake to give fresh air to cpu and gpu.
Or should put both front to intake? What if gpu tried to suck hot air from hdds?


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Aug 2, 2016)

Honey said:


> Thnks.
> I meant to say that i have 2 fan in front of cabinet. I had installed  hard disks at last slots. 2nd front fan is on below is set to exhaust all heat of hard disks. And upper front 1st fan is put to intake to give fresh air to cpu and gpu.
> Or should put both front to intake? What if gpu tried to suck hot air from hdds?



Both fans in front must be intake or hdd wont cool , need air flow blowing on the hdds
Exhaust wont work on front as other fans and psu fans are pulling air in from the front of case
Put the hdd in middle or infront of the case fan ,possible will get hotter on bottom

The Gpu is going to get bit hotter anyway ,at the moment its sucking in all the heat from the hdds

Front fan all intake always

https://www.google.com/search?q=Coo...=5KqgV7itLKXNgAaRxLLAAw#imgrc=GDD_lzuUzfIQwM:


----------



## Honey (Aug 2, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Both fans in front must be intake or hdd wont cool , need air flow blowing on the hdds
> Exhaust wont work on front as other fans and psu fans are pulling air in from the front of case
> Put the hdd in middle or infront of the case fan ,possible will get hotter on bottom
> 
> ...


I will convert it to intake. I will report.
Done, both front fan is intake now..
also i noticed one thing in SMART.  command timeout and airflow have some changes,
its 100% healthy on HD Sentinel but same warning of airflow present in HD TUNE PRO.


----------



## Honey (Aug 2, 2016)

her is screenshot


----------

